# Pinarello vs Scott



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Scott Contessa CR1 Pro or Pinarello FP3 women's? 

Potential price points: Scott $2100 (usually goes for ~$2700-3000)
Pinarello $3500

Pinarello is hot, both ultegra, scott better wheelset.

opinions?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Have you ridden them? I have not so I would cast my vote for the Pinarello just on style points. But if one rides better than the other, go for it.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Well that's a heck of a nice problem to have. I agree with il sogno that the Pinarello definitely wins in the looks department.

Can you ask the shop to put Ksyrium Elites on the Pinarello?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

well, there is the lack of funds problem I am working on...so this new bike may happen next year BUT the pinarello fp3 women's is only in pink (effing pink) next year. So, I feel a little pressure to figure this out and buy this year's FP3W.

I've ridden the pinarello in boston, which lets you judge flats and potholes/cracked pavement. I know the handlebar will have to be changed out to a WSD type and I like the short reach shifters on the scott (yes, I'm short and have small hands). So the scott seems complete, but oh that pinarello frame! 

I think the ksyrium elites are a better wheelset than the fulcrum 7s, so that pinarello with a better wheelset will be running towards $4000.


----------



## SierraCycler (Feb 19, 2009)

Scott is a much better value. So go for the Pinarello!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Got the Scott yesterday afternoon, built it ASAP and rode it 22 miles yesterday evening...


----------



## SierraCycler (Feb 19, 2009)

Pictures?!!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Got the Scott yesterday afternoon, built it ASAP and rode it 22 miles yesterday evening...


How do you like it? How does it ride? 

And oh yeah... pictures!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

I was riding a Lyon Big Fish cyclocross bike. Steel with moustache handlebars. Super stable, comfy. It was my cross over into road biking as I was a mtn biker. Well the road has won out for now:










So I've ridden about 60 miles since building the Scott Contessa up. Super fast, wicked light. Much more twitchy and responsive. Compact double gearing is fine, just getting used to the different gear ratios. Right now I would say it's not as comfortable as my Lyon but I'm used to the Lyon, moustache handlebars, and a more upright position. I've been a road bar skeptic but that's changing...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

well, photo didn't work...too big to upload to RBR hosted site...maybe i'll try again later.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> well, photo didn't work...too big to upload to RBR hosted site...maybe i'll try again later.


Use a program like irfanview. It's free and will shrink the photo down for you so you'll be able to load it here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

ok, here's the photo. it's kind of pixelated...


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Yes the Pinarellos always seem to get great reviews, but I'm just not wild about the wavy forks and tubes. I think they are overpriced compared to the other great bikes out there.


----------



## John Martin (Aug 15, 2009)

hawker12 said:


> Yes the Pinarellos always seem to get great reviews, but I'm just not wild about the wavy forks and tubes. I think they are overpriced compared to the other great bikes out there.


That means that you're not the niche market of Pinarellos. Pinas are the greatest bikes in the world. I have 2 of them. Costs an arm and a leg and a lot of sacrifices that i've sold my other bikes (Giant TCR Advance / Scott Addict / Trek Madone) to get these machines. If you haven't ridden one, don't be judgemental bout pinas. Coz I bet you if you get hold of them, you're gonna eat your words. Its either you havent ridden one or you cant [email protected]#@rd one.

Firmwave, should have gone with the FP3. Stiff ride and very good handling. Next time.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

You are correct...I haven't ridden one, primarily because I ride a 48-49 and NO ONE ever has a bike that expensive in that size. And while I could afford one, the divorce would cost even more. I never said it wasn't a great bike...just that I thought they are overpriced.

And I still don't care for the wavy-gravy forks and stays. Just personal preference.


----------

